# Prozac & Xanax



## abby101 (Jun 3, 2001)

I have been taking Xanax for about at month now due to a very stressful time in my life. But now I have the depression setting in very bad! My doctor gave me Prozac and Buspar to take together because she thinks that I am having some kind of block for the Anitdepressants not working for me. My question is can I just take the Xanax and the Prozac together and see if that will work for me. I know I can't take the Buspar & Xanax together. But when I did try and take the Buspar & prozac as she suggested I woke the next morning itching all over...







Any suggestion ?


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I have prescription for Prozac, elavil and xanax.It's a very harmonious combination.Even the cardiac doctor approves.I don't use the xanax much anymore.Less and less.The Elavil and Prozac were given to me for post surgical pain and hot flashes.Works great for me at 10 mg each.And hyoscyamine too.Kamie


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

This sounds very suspicious to me. Usually, especially with psychoactive meds, you give one medication at a time. Once you start to have multiple medications on board, you have more of a chance of drug-drug interactions. I don't see why you wouldn't start on the Prozac/xanax combination first. I don't think that xanax is a great drug to be taking long-term because it wears off so quickly. If you need an anti-anxiety medication, then a longer-acting drug may be better. However, I would ask your doctor why he/she wanted you to start two drugs at the same time.Steven


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I have heard that is the latest approach to prescribing antidepressants - to combine two or more.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

That seems to be true. Usually two with different kinds of actions. My BF takes Celexa for mood and handling stress, and Trazodone to help him sleep. I think the SSRI/Trazodone combo is pretty common. Also combining Buspar with an anti-depressant.


----------

